# Chihuahua Puppy Scammers on the net!!!



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there everyone and pleased to meet you all!!!...I joined a few days ago.

I am writing this to let any people out there who wish to purchase a chihuahua puppy know about the terrible internet scammers out there!!!

I am picking up my new puppy this weekend...his picture is on my name...am gonna call him Miguel. Luckily I managed to find a good breeder and not a scammer.
However, when I was looking on the internet on all different advertising sites I came across a load of scammers!!
I emailed one woman and she emailed me back saying that she didnt ask any money for her pups...she just wanted to make sure the puppy was going to a well loved spoilt home!!....She reckoned she lived in Ireland and that she could ship the pup out to me at a cost of £130....
Another person I emailed with regards to her pups....had an american website, yet she lived in Scotland....again she said she would ship the pup out for me if I pay her the full price of the pup and the shipping fee of £92 directly into Western Union.
I have also come across loads of others. Lots of people just copy and paste photos of chihuahua pups and then advertise them, they then wait for you to email them....and demand money either a hefty deposit or a shipping fee.
I have reported several of these so - called scammers to the website concerned for fear that other people may be gullible.
All new people who are looking for pups via the internet be WARY!!
Here's some tips to guide you if you might be dealing with a scammer.

1) Never part with any money - until you have seen the pup
2) Be very wary if the so called breeder doesnt want to give you a landline no
3) Be on "red alert" if you see the same puppy being advertised on other advertising sites!!
4) Be wary of foreign adverts with bad English

These are just a few tips for all you people out there trying to acquire a chihuahua pup....I dont want to put you off....BUT there are LOADS of scammers out there...and the majority of them have NO pups for sale...they just want your money either in deposit form or for shipping....just be vigilant!!

Yes, the internet is GREAT...if used properly and can be also great to use the search engines if one is trying to locate something. However, since the internet has been introduced we also face more scammers, more hackers....

Sorry this is a long post....but I just wanted to help and inform all you new puppy purchasers.

Thanks for reading this.

Regards,

Trisha


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! Currently, I am looking for a chi and since most of my search has been online ( there arent really any reliable breeders near me), I will be sure to keep what you said in mind


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Better yet find your breeders through a local breed club. There are tons of scammers out there for about everything you buy not just Chis:-( You can do a search for the questions to ask and the answers you need to hear from those questions. These questions will help you sort out who should or should not be breeding and scammers. ;-)


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

very good advice to anyone wanting to purchase a pup. another one to be wary of is puppy farmers and back yard breeders they offer to meet you halfway with a puppy or have lots of breeds available throughout the year the puppys are often sold cheaper than most breeders prices but the pups usually are ill and have health/behavioural problems or die soon after purchase 

I encountered a few scammers when I was looking for my first chi... Ive seen many ads still out there which look like scams I actually responed and asked a couple of them how come theyre selling an expensive pedigree dog so cheap....strange how I got no reply since they knew I was on to them!...if in doubt contact the kennel club who will put you in touch with legit breeders.

congrats on finding your new chi too...the pic looks adorable!!


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome, you gave excellent advise about scammers and I am sure will help many new chi buyers


----------

